# Eating Saugeye



## jason81

I have never eaten saugeye. How do the taste in relation to walleye?


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

I've never noticed a diffence between the two myself. They taste great just like a walleye.


----------



## sauguy

can't tell the difference, both are good.


----------



## misfit

they're better than walleye


----------



## Predator225

Misfit is right, I will take saugeye over walleye any day of the week.


----------



## crittergitter

I like saugeye better than walleye too! Both are yummy!

CG


----------



## Shortdrift

I think saugeye is between walleye and crappie in both flavor and consistency. Milder than walleye and stronger than crappie. Prefer walleye for baking and saugeye for frying. Crappie? Stands alone!


----------



## shroomhunter

Don't eat them, they're terrible  Throw 'em all back so I can catch them


----------



## JIG

Got one last year that wasnt that good from WB. Dont know that much about the fish but they do get them shallow and deep. Deeper than walleye at times but shallower longer than walleye. Twice trhe fight for the size. The back of the Hot Spot maps say they stock them for shore anglers to catch!?? They stay shallow. Dont know but the one I ate was very dark along with the meat. Strong


----------



## jason81

if I hopefully get a few this weekend i'll let ya'll know how they tasted...


----------



## bkr43050

I don't know that I can tell the difference between the two as far as taste. Heck, I have a hard enough time telling them apart by appearance. I simply go by what is stocked in the bodies of water to know what I am getting. I have read a lot about the identifying the two and I believe many experts feel that they can not be ID'ed visually. I just know that they both taste good.


----------



## billybob7059

They both are great but, sauger takes my vote out of them all.


----------



## saugmon

I haven't eaten walleye for quite a few years,but my saugeyes do taste very good.Pretty close!

I've never caught a sauger.

118 keeper saugeye in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## misfit

> They both are great but, sauger takes my vote out of them all.


 ditto.
i think the reason saugeye have a milder sweeter taste than walleye,is the sauger genetics are more evident in the flesh.


----------



## crittergitter

Holy smokes Saugmon that is a ton of saugeye. That's nearly 40 per week. You must fish a LOT! Between walleye and saugeye both I am up to around 30 or so. I would like to catch 100 for the year. Though, I'll be after the muskies big time the next 4 weeks or so.

CG


----------



## saugmon

Been a slow week,but the saugeyes were hitting today. Dad and I got our limit. I even had to pick up some more fry krisp and pan fry those delicious saugeye. Note my new total in my sig! Goal is almost achieved.


----------



## acklac7

saugmon said:


> 118 keeper saugeye in the last 3 weeks!


Let me guess..Your fishing Indian lake right???? I think the ODNR stocked like what...1 MILLION Saugeye into Indian in 2004....Wish they would put a few more in the Scioto...


----------

